# Hopper 3 On Demand Buffering



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

Just started within the last week. When doing dish on demand I do "watch later" and usually watch the next day because my internet is not the fasted and occasionally get the "buffering" message. When watching or skipping ahead on supposedly downloaded content, I get the "buffering" message like when watching live with slow internet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

can you pull online counters from your router, to check if the buffering happening online ?


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

Didn't really see anywhere in the router logs for this. It has been greatly improved the last couple of days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Case closed ?


----------

